# Foot Surgery



## chef (Jan 29, 2007)

I go in for surgery on 2/7/07 They're going to put me in "twilight" with demerol and versed then do an "ankle block". They are going to cut the ligaments in my foot.
I'm told by some that I am in for a helluva ride on the pain train!?


----------



## Ex3 (Jan 29, 2007)

Sounds like loads of fun.  :eek:

Good luck to you! :)  Remember, PT is your friend post op.


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 29, 2007)

Good luck with the surgery chef, nice to see you post again.


----------



## chef (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks to you all for the wishes. I need the surgery because after 14 years of pounding dirt with good ole' jungle boots and the other Uncle Sam issues then spending the remainder on these damned kitchen floors the old dogs are starting to wear down.
Ligaments, nerves, circulation, etc. Pisses me off! Never had a friggin problem till I retired then everything went from sugar to shit...

Comfort food is that like Guinness, peanutbutter and jelly, Grang Marnier, and chocolate?:doh:


----------

